# Các diễn đàn khác > Mua sắm >  Hải sản Vân Đồn

## Coto

Chào $user$ ✮❦ hôm nay 10-8-2015 chúng mình có:
Cá thu 1 nắng cắt khúc: 240k/kg
Chả mực giã tay Vân Đồn: 380k/kg
Chả cá thu: 300k/kg
Chả cá mối: 140k/kg
Cá thu 1 nắng nguyên con: 200k/kg
Hotline: 0904.396.118
Cửa hàng: Số 54 ngõ 175 Xuân Thủy - Cầu Giấy - Hà Nội

----------

